# Something Else Warrant Found: Zombie Signs



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, so I'm giddy like a school kid with my new Zombie Survival Guide Card set ($11 Amazon), and it's stirring up comical conversation in the office. I'm looking at my spartan cube walls that have no personallity, so I decide a few zombie apocolypse posters and signs would jazz that up.

A quick web search that come up with a few signs I chance across *zombiesign.com*. Ok, I think, probably another site selling high-priced signs plus shipping. Wellll....

Come to find out it's a web-based 1-page site where you customize what you want, including how much staining to have, and it displays it right on the screen, suitable to copy to your own computer and print for yourself. Of course they offer higher quality posters through Zazzle for a nominal fee.

There is only one version of the poster to make, so you're limited. But to get a good looking, well made poster for free...I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the home made kitchen helmet and oven mits. That is awesome.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice find! I'm sure there will be many of these showing up in haunts this year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's awesome! I wish more peeps did stuff like this.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Were can I find anti zombie body armor?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is really cool!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What else would you like to see in a zombie poster?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> What else would you like to see in a zombie poster?


I'm liking anything along the lines of the one shown. The zombie genre is so popular, and likely not going away anytime soon. I picked up tow signs for our zombie themed haunt last year and they were a huge hit. People standing in the que line had to read them before entering the zombie infested tunnel. The signs set the tone. This one I got at spirit for under 10 bones.










This one was from Hi-rez designs. Adhesive back.



















Personally, I'd purchase some well made signs if they were along the lines of this one.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

fontgeek: There are many other styles of posters and signs out there with differing themes, styles, focuses, etc. It would be nice if this site had a few other styles to pick from, but for free, I'm not complaining.

But if I was...

- Government quarantine warning
- "Break In Case of Zombies"
- First Aid for Zombie Wounds
- Emergency Evacuation Routes
- Old-Soviet Propaganda-style "Zombies are our Comrades"
- Home Defense
- zombiebook (c), zombiespace (c), zombister (c)


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

So, you're looking for the artwork, not the physical signs themselves?
Give me the dimensions you want the signs and drop me a PM with an email address I can send PDF files to, and let me know if you want these in color or black and white.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That would be too cool.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Were can I find anti zombie body armor?


Hit up your local motorcycle shop 

I plan on using my motorcycle gear. Heavy leather, armored at all the joints plus a full face helmet.


----------

